# Reverse band LNB - 13 or 21 tuners



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Saw an interesting post on satelliteguys from an installer. He used the reverse band LNB for an install with 16 H25s but three didn't work. He says he found out that it will downgrade itself to 13 tuners depending on what is connected to it. Apparently connecting an HR34 to it will drop it to 13 tuners, as well as a specific model of H25 that he installed one of (he didn't say which one)

As far as I've seen, all the tuner chips available range up to 2150 MHz so I wouldn't think it is a problem with some models using tuner chips that have a lower range. Maybe they have some sort of filter inline? Whatever the case, I guess that explains this confusion over whether it supports 13 or 21 tuners.

Perhaps it will be possible at some point for someone to compile a list of models that will work with 21 tuners, so those who have more than 13 tuners and want to use a reverse band LNB will know what receivers they need to replace.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

This is what happens when you don't know and are merely guessing [aka "spit balling"].

Maybe it was the phase of the moon


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If I don't know, is guessing a terrible idea? Maybe someone will come along with a better guess, or better yet someone who actually knows the reason. People have been wondering about why the discrepancy between 13 and 21 tuners for the reverse band LNB, that post on satelliteguys is the first I see that links it to specific receiver models. Knowing that doesn't answer the 'why', but it points to it being in some way hardware related on the receiver side.

If you aren't able to enlighten us as to the reason, not sure why you felt a drive-by insult was necessary.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

here goes with a definitive (partially) response. Not a guess. If you go to sat setup, at least on my HR44, and you have a 21 tuner Reverse Band LNB, a message pops up that says:
"If a network has at least one NDS, Hx2x or HR34 only 13 SWM channels can be used".
No mention of H25s.
And it must be firmware-related because my HR24s running CE software work perfectly on my 18 tuner setup.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

What is meant by NDS? Usually in context of D* that refers to the former company now a part of cisco but that wouldn't make sense.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

NDS is the company that made the software that runs on SD receivers like the D12 and R16, which are SWM capable. (Any previous D1x and R1x models, as well as pre D/R/Hx-era receviers are not SWM capable and can only be hooked up to Legacy ports, so they are not part of the SWM tuner count)

People have reported problems when experimenting with the newer LNBs where the receivers listed in that warning had problems if certain SWM channels were already taken by other receivers, which would be a problem after a power outage and they didn't boot up in the right order.


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

I had no idea that NDS did the SW for the sd irds.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> If you aren't able to enlighten us as to the reason, not sure why you felt a drive-by insult was necessary.


Perhaps it was to get the following posts that were much more informative.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's what I found based on personal experience. 

If the LNB is a "first gen", starts with 3D1 in the model number, you'll only get 13 tuners. If you have a "second gen", starts with 3D2, you'll get 21.

When I bought my RBLNB the Ebay Seller mistakenly sent me a 3D1RBLNB and I only got 13 tuners. When he corrected his mistake and sent me a 3D2RBLNB I got 21.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Maybe he set them up wrong in the menu? If he set them to SWM3 and not RB2 maybe? I don't know because I haven't used any with more than 13 tuners yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice, opened a thread based on sg's FUD ? tsk,tsk,tsk 

not before get info from SECOND other knowledgeable source, perhaps here


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

west99999 said:


> Maybe he set them up wrong in the menu? If he set them to SWM3 and not RB2 maybe? I don't know because I haven't used any with more than 13 tuners yet.


They auto detect. You can't set them up wrong.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> They auto detect. You can't set them up wrong.


Yes, it auto detects the Reverse Band LNB. The only thing you have to do is to go through sat setup completely if you are going from a 5LNB to the 3LNB reverse band.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> here goes with a definitive (partially) response. Not a guess. If you go to sat setup, at least on my HR44, and you have a 21 tuner Reverse Band LNB, a message pops up that says:
> "If a network has at least one NDS, *Hx2x* or HR34 only 13 SWM channels can be used".
> *No mention of H25s.*
> And it must be firmware-related because my HR24s running CE software work perfectly on my 18 tuner setup.


Hx2x includes H25s as well as anything else with a H and a 2 in it.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, after I posted I realized that....

I suspect this issue is IRD firmware related, and not the LNB itself. That might explain why the HR24s I have running CE software work fine in a 21 tuner configuration, and why the poster over at sat guys has some H25s that work and others that don't. But it's still all speculation.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> They auto detect. You can't set them up wrong.


I have setup 5 of these so far and they don't auto detect like a swm3 would. You have to pick the proper LNB from the drop down.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Mine autodetected fine. But if your current LNB is an SWM5, you need to go through sat setup completely and select from the dropdown otherwise the IRD thinks you still have a 5LNB


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

west99999 said:


> I have setup 5 of these so far and they don't auto detect like a swm3 would. You have to pick the proper LNB from the drop down.


I've setup 2, both auto detected.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I've setup 2, both auto detected.


Ditto It wont let me manually change it


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

west99999 said:


> Maybe he set them up wrong in the menu? If he set them to SWM3 and not RB2 maybe? I don't know because I haven't used any with more than 13 tuners yet.


How would that have really been possible though?

Aren't all SWiM LNBs auto-detected by the receiver from the drop-down selection menu in the setup and then grayed-out to where it can't be changed manually?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> How would that have really been possible though?
> 
> Aren't all SWiM LNBs auto-detected by the receiver from the drop-down selection menu in the setup and then grayed-out to where it can't be changed manually?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


"Off the wall idea": The H25s had old firmware. Once updated this isn't an issue.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Ones I have done were Genies with most current software. They act just like a legacy LNB or SWM switch is connected and you have to go in and pick the proper LNB from the drop down menu. SWM was set just the LNB wasn't.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Must have been outdated software. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

west99999 said:


> Ones I have done were Genies with *most current software*. They act just like a legacy LNB or SWM switch is connected and you have to go in and pick the proper LNB from the drop down menu. SWM was set just the LNB wasn't.





peds48 said:


> Must have been *outdated software*.


someone posting, some reading, someone doesn't !


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> slice, open a thread based on sg's FUD ? tsk,tsk,tsk
> 
> not before get info from SECOND other knowledgeable source, perhaps here


FUD?, sure.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is my setup. I have an HR54, and 1 HR21 and 2 HR24 which equals 13 tuners and a 3D2RBLNBR0-01 LNB. I hooked up an old HR34 in my shop to see if I could use channel 100 to test TV's. So that is 14 tuners running. I fix LCD TV's as a hobby. It works and nothing has blown up. I also ran a signal test on all 5 tuners on the HR34 with no problem. The HR34 is not activated but it seems to be actively using all 5 tuners. 

I want to try to activate an H21 for my shop for a total of 14 tuners. Will Directv allow me to do that?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dunno whether they'll activate or not, but SWM doesn't care if receivers are activated. Channels are allocated either way.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> Dunno whether they'll activate or not, but SWM doesn't care if receivers are activated. Channels are allocated either way.


exactly !
seen that by myself


----------

